# can you dye a horses coat???



## farmpony84

You can dye a horses coat but I wouldn't suggest it because you always run the risk of an allergic reaction and you could burn his skin, plus it would take a ton of dye and it would be hard to ensure that it was even.

I would do one of those supplements like Black as Night or you can use a shampoo for dark horses that really helps out a lot. The issue may be that he's not a "true black" which means he'll fade in the sun. You can also cover him with a flysheet in the summer that has neck protection, it will keep him from fading....


----------



## chika1235

what horse shampoos work??? i dont have that much money for black as knight supplement.do the black as knight horse shampoos work???


----------



## dressagebelle

I would use the shampoo. I have dyed a horse before as part of a halloween costume but I wouldn't recommend it just because you want to get rid of some brown in the mane or tail. She probably is a fading black, in which case fly sheet and making sure that you hose her off after you ride so she doesn't bleach out as well as using the shampoo are your best bets to keeping her as dark as possible. If she has a lighter muzzle, and or ears, then she isn't even black, she's just a very dark bay. I've heard that the Horse Sense Black Magic (I believe thats the name) is a really good product.


----------



## farmpony84

black as knight is about $18 a month through smartpak. The shampoos are around $10 and I do see a difference with the shampoo. It's what I use. That and a fly sheet.


----------



## Amir

Me and my friend dye her appy's mane and tail black all the time before big shows and we haven't had any problems. We get the least toxic wash out dye we can find.
We've also used it to brighten up the black stockings after a clip job and nothing bad has happened.
I wouldn't leave it on like you would for human hair, I wash it off the legs after it starts going darker.

I've been told that dog shampoos work better than horse shampoos do, so try and find a really good black one and try that first.


----------



## StormyBlues

I use Quic Black, it is a very nice shampoo! I've heard that Black as Knight can test positive on show drug tests..


----------



## kumquat27

farmpony84 said:


> The issue may be that he's not a "true black" which means he'll fade in the sun. quote]
> 
> 
> I have a black to and actually theres really no true black just a non fading black gene and a fading black gene. the BAK shampoo works. and its pretty expenssive but worth it. It does eventually wash out after a while so its best to use it before a show or something of that sort.


----------



## farmpony84

my black never faded... he was always black as could be...


----------



## sillybunny11486

BAK will test, it uses paprika. For a cheep alternative just feed paprika if your horse isnt finikey.


----------



## fourtwentyam

It's illegal in shows, but many people (my barn included) spray paints horses for big shows such as pony finals! I wouldn't do it often, and we use a special spray paint for horses, but it really makes the black points on bays look amazing and covers up any scars!


----------



## CaptainLiecy

There are shampoos in Australia called Glo Bay, Glo Chesnut, Glo White and Glo Black which all work really well. It turned my friends bropwn pony into a chesnut! Lol. It stains your hands though


----------



## Jessabel

I wouldn't use dye. You can use gelatin, however. That's how they colored the horses in The Wizard of Oz. Kool-Aid would probably work, too.


----------

